# can you can smoked chicken?



## knightsilver (Aug 8, 2013)

Canning smoked chicken?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, following the safe canning measures. However, Vac-Packing it and freezing is better (IMHO) as it is not a 'mush' when opened. Freezing can give you a year of holding if needed though (but I can't imagine anyone leaving BBQ in a left-over state for more than a day or two...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).

Have fun and just Smoke more...


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

Sure you could but it wouldn't be the same after the canning process.. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I thought it needed to be superheated prior to pressure canning it.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea just smoke year round.  If you were thinking about emergency food storage there would be better options.


----------



## knightsilver (Aug 8, 2013)

Ya,emergency food storage !

Maybe canned smoked or unsmoked sausage for emergency food storage?

Edit, what about grilled chicken for canning?


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 8, 2013)

I can chicken all the time. Most the time I put 2 boneless skinless raw breasts in a qt. jar cover with boiling water and pressure can. Smoke flavor intensifies during the canning process. I would smoke it for no more than an hour and a half then can it. The canned chicken makes wonderful sandwiches as it shreds up nicely when mixed with mayo. I have never smoked it first but since you gave me the idea Ill be doing it next time I make some up. Be careful canning is addictive I started 3 years ago and had to build a 32 sq. ft. pantry for everything :)













425419_10150583000011702_706781701_8818892_8336128



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 16, 2013


















toms.png



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

Kind of what I was thinking the process will change the texture. I like the idea of "food insurance"  dried and pre-made meals. I have a hard time eating spam)))


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep my grandma used to smoke chicken and can it all the time. Along with salmon, smelt, beef, trout, halibut... The texture of the canned chicken is more like canned albacore.


----------



## knightsilver (Aug 8, 2013)

So, if I Smoked the chicken for canning,would thier be an ideal safe temp? Or extra safety needed?


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 9, 2013)

knightsilver said:


> So, if I Smoked the chicken for canning,would thier be an ideal safe temp? Or extra safety needed?


Smoke the chicken as usual. ( Id do 200 deg.  for 1 hour with smoke the whole time ) remove from smoker. Put in hot,sterilized widemouth qt. jars. ( 2 breasts each ) cover with boiling water. Pressure can according to your proper area. USE CANNING SALT not table salt 1 tsp per jar.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 9, 2013)

You will need to "pressure can" these.  Need to do pint jars at (240*) 10 pounds pressure for 75 minutes...for quart jars....90 minutes.  My 2 cents.....or that is what my information has listed.  Don't water bath meats.

Kat


----------



## ericparkr (Oct 24, 2013)

No,i have never tried to this dishes , That's why i am not sure about it taste. But i want to one time to taste this recipes pls share fast and easy recipes of smoked chicken.


----------



## wade (Oct 24, 2013)

knightsilver said:


> So, if I Smoked the chicken for canning,would thier be an ideal safe temp? Or extra safety needed?


Providing you follow the canning guidelines for chicken the pressure canning will cook and render it safe no matter how long is is cooked beforehand. What you do in advance would only be for flavour. You could put the chicken in the jars raw and it will be more than cooked and safe after the 70+ minutes at 12-13 pounds pressure.

Here is a link that might be helpful http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2011/01/24/how-to-pressure-can-chicken/


----------



## andrew nill (Oct 31, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Yea just smoke year round. If you were thinking about emergency food storage there would be better options.


This is the good idea indeed.

Food storage methods are available and I love to marinate chicken before smoke. It gives most delicious taste rather than the simple smoke .


----------

